# Hi all no diagnosis



## Lucy-mother-to-khloe (Nov 4, 2020)

Hi all so I have a 5 year old daughter called khloe 
For the past 6 months she’s has been weeing a lot every 5-10 mins and it’s so bad she even wets the bed or herself at school I just thought she was doing it because she drinks a lot when I mean a lot she will complain she’s thirsty and has a cup full of water every  20-30 mins and goes through 3 water bottles full at school. I took her to the drs and all they done was a urine infection check. Then not long after she started eating a lot she’s hungry all the time no weight gain at all will eat dinner then ask for a snack then a bag of crisps and a sandwich before bed. It got so bad she started stealing food out of kids lunch boxes at school  even though I send her in with snacks. 
so after looking I came across the symptoms of type 1 diabetes and the drs won’t see her for upto 2 weeks now I have a blood sugar kit at home and was wondering if it’s worth testing her sugars at home she’s asleep now but in the morning I’m just a little concerned it’s not been taking seriously enough


----------



## pm133 (Nov 4, 2020)

Lucy-mother-to-khloe said:


> Hi all so I have a 5 year old daughter called khloe
> For the past 6 months she’s has been weeing a lot every 5-10 mins and it’s so bad she even wets the bed or herself at school I just thought she was doing it because she drinks a lot when I mean a lot she will complain she’s thirsty and has a cup full of water every  20-30 mins and goes through 3 water bottles full at school. I took her to the drs and all they done was a urine infection check. Then not long after she started eating a lot she’s hungry all the time no weight gain at all will eat dinner then ask for a snack then a bag of crisps and a sandwich before bed. It got so bad she started stealing food out of kids lunch boxes at school  even though I send her in with snacks.
> so after looking I came across the symptoms of type 1 diabetes and the drs won’t see her for upto 2 weeks now I have a blood sugar kit at home and was wondering if it’s worth testing her sugars at home she’s asleep now but in the morning I’m just a little concerned it’s not been taking seriously enough



If it was my child with those symptoms I would certainly test her myself.
I'm not sure why they didn't test her blood when you took her last time.


----------



## Lucy-mother-to-khloe (Nov 4, 2020)

My drs are absolutely useless and the line are either always busy or they won’t fit her in to see her. 
I think I’m going to test her tomorrow and then I’ll go from there luckily I have a kit from my pregnancy as I had gestational diabetes with her and her younger brother.


----------



## MrDaibetes (Nov 5, 2020)

I would test with those symptoms. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Inka (Nov 5, 2020)

Yes, definitely test but watch the expiry dates on the test strips. You say she’s had the symptoms for around 6 months. Type 1 in children usually comes on very quickly. The symptoms are tired, thirsty, toilet (weeing a lot), thinner (weight loss). 

There are other conditions that can cause similar symptoms so it would be worth speaking to her GP again if this continues and if diabetes is ruled out.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Nov 5, 2020)

As you have the kit then test. That way you will have more information to be able to work out what to do next.

6 months is a long time to have symptoms but not be obviously ill.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 5, 2020)

Would diabetes insipidus be an option to check out?


----------



## Lucy-mother-to-khloe (Nov 5, 2020)

My son has a genetic condition(her brother) and he has diabetes insipidus 
Her blood sugars before food were 10.6 tested older kids first and there’s were fine she’s just eaten so will test again shortly and then call drs


----------



## Inka (Nov 5, 2020)

Good luck @Lucy-mother-to-khloe I hope you get some answers soon. I presume the genetic condition has been ruled out?


----------



## Lucy-mother-to-khloe (Nov 5, 2020)

Yes his condition is de novo which means he didn’t get it from either me of his dad and it’s doesn’t run in the family. Just waiting on the doctor to call back she said it will be today


----------



## Lucy-mother-to-khloe (Nov 5, 2020)

Thought I’d update khloe has an appointment at 5.10 to check her blood sugars, urine and weight etc


----------



## Inka (Nov 5, 2020)

Excellent @Lucy-mother-to-khloe I hope the appointment goes well.


----------



## Lucy-mother-to-khloe (Nov 5, 2020)

Just got out he’s said all looks fine he doesn’t think it’s diabetes but is going to refer her to paeds anyway as she’s been having problems with weeing herself and a lot for a long time going by our last appointment


----------



## Inka (Nov 5, 2020)

Well, that’s good news - getting a referral and it not being diabetes   Now they’ll hopefully find out what it is. It must be unpleasant for her and I hope the paed identifies the cause and it’s easily sorted.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Nov 5, 2020)

Hi @Lucy-mother-to-khloe. Do you mind me asking what the blood glucose reading was?


----------



## Lucy-mother-to-khloe (Nov 5, 2020)

Her readings were 10.6- 12.4 
5.8 before lunch 10.5 after he said anything under 11 is fine and that even though her level is slightly high there coming down on there own so I’m not sure my drs aren’t great at all but I don’t know much about this so hoping the referal helps find out what’s going on


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 9, 2020)

Lucy-mother-to-khloe said:


> Her readings were 10.6- 12.4
> 5.8 before lunch 10.5 after he said anything under 11 is fine and that even though her level is slightly high there coming down on there own so I’m not sure my drs aren’t great at all but I don’t know much about this so hoping the referal helps find out what’s going on



Glad you‘ve had the all-clear @Lucy-mother-to-khloe - though 12.4 sounds unusually high for someone without diabetes to my medically unqualified mind.

The ’4Ts’ of T1 diabetes are Tired, Toilet, Thirsty, Thinner, and might be worth remembering over the coming months just in case those higher levels rear their ugly head again. Hopefully the referral will clear things up for you, and give you and Khloe some clarity


----------



## Lucy-mother-to-khloe (Nov 9, 2020)

I thought so to but he said because there coming down on there own he’s not worried and doesn’t think it’s type 1 she definatly has the 4Ts the day after I wrote this post instead of asking me for more water as she was thirsty again she’s snuck the whole bottle of squash upstairs and drank it pure out the bottle with no water in it. It’s getting a little out of hand and my drs are useless. He also told me to stop testing her blood sugars and said it wasn’t nessasery


----------



## Bronco Billy (Nov 10, 2020)

@Lucy-mother-to-khloe have you got hospital referral date yet? The blood sugars could be coming down because the pancreas is still producing some insulin. This is known as the honeymoon period and is quite common, even after a diagnosis. Unless you have a hospital appointment in the next few days, I would be very tempted to take your daughter to A&E tomorrow. There is no need to panic, but I think you need an answer sooner rather than later. I strongly recommend you continue testing.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 10, 2020)

You particularly need to check if she drank a whole bottle of undiluted squash. If she does have diabetes, the sugar in that could push things right over the edge.


----------



## Lucy-mother-to-khloe (Nov 10, 2020)

Thanks i don’t really know much about type 1 but I am quite concerned I’ll carry on testing from tomorrow as because he told me to stop I thought maybe I was over reacting. If there high tomorrow I’ll take her to a&e. She doesn’t mind the finger prick so that’s a positive thing that I can test and her not worry. 
I also have a diabetes nurse contacting me this week for myself as due to having gestational diabetes with her I have to have my levels checked so when she’s calls hopefully tomorrow I will get a second opinion from her thanks everyone


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 13, 2020)

Let us know how things go.


----------

